# 1925-1930 Columbia aluminum frame pedals - replacement blocks



## Gary Mc (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted these under my 1930 Columbia Archbar thread yesterday on both the CABE & RRB.  I got a reply on RRB about the pedals I thought I would share here.  It seems blocks for the pedals with the GIBSON name on them are available as reproductions if anyone is looking for these blocks to return your pedal frames to use.  They are available in black, red, & white.  The same frames were used on Canadian CCM bikes (Canada Cycle & Motor Co. Ltd).  They are Gibson Pedal Rubber, CCM Catalog No.1602 and the website states:

   - Gibson pedals first appeared in the CCM 1921 catalogue and continued to 1956.
   - Patented in 1923.
   - Set of four rubbers ( red, white or black ) Can. $50 . Postage / handling extra.  

I may buy a set until I can either find a correct Columbia logo set or have some custom made somewhere down the road.  They were used on Columbia's I believe from 1925 to 1930.   The 1931 Columbia catalog features a different pedal similar to Torrington 10s on bikes but with Columbia script. The links to the reproduction Gibson blocks (Canada) is:

http://www.vintageccm.com/content/gibson-pedal-rubbers

They also make a really cool corrugated rubber handlebar grip.  Details are:  Corrugated Rubber Grips, CCM Catalogue No.875

     - First appears in 1915 catalogue and available until 1960
     - Called  Brigadier   in 1921 catalogue. Also known as  Beehive Grips
     - Available in black, red & white @ Can.$30 / pair . 7/8 inch I.D.   Postage / handling extra

They are at: http://www.vintageccm.com/content/corrugated-rubber-grips

Here's the pedal part of my post yesterday:

*Columbia Pedals* - Columbia used these from 1925 (I believe) through 1930 (am sure changed in 1931 to new style pedal).  They are aluminum frames.  Patent date of Dec. 16, 1924.  The rubber pedal blocks are hard as coal and falling apart.  They are the same exact size as Torrington 10s but completely different in that they had slots on outer edges rather than a shaft down the middle.  They had a square cutout down the middle to be flexible enough to force them in the frame.  Also had Columbia script on them in center of pedal block top & bottom.  They also came in red block versions.  _*Any ideas on how to get reproductions of these pedal blocks?*_ I have a fear these will have to be custom made unless someone has NOS blocks or other ideas.  I have thought of altering Torrington 10 blocks to fit but would rather have exact match.  I am being very careful with the one that is still intact in case molds have to be made but crossing my fingers on other options.














*Here's the reply I received on RRB from oldy57 & pic provided:*

Interesting pedals. This is the first time I've seen these. CCM in Canada have used the same pedals with Gibson blocks. I have a lot of them. Gibson blocks are reproduced in red, black and white. You can also get grips to match the blocks. I will be ordering some later this year. The pedals showed up on CCM bikes in around 1915. I have a pair with App For on the sides. I also have lots with PAT July10 1923 on the end. You should contact the guy selling the pedals in the link. He may be able to get some made, won't be cheap. 







*Hope this may help some with these pedals with bad rubber blocks.  Thanks.*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 16, 2012)

I happen to know of a new old stock set that just turned up with Columbia blocks. Lets see if the owner of these joins this discussion.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 16, 2012)

bentwoody66 said:


> I happen to know of a new old stock set that just turned up with Columbia blocks. Lets see if the owner of these joins this discussion.




Thanks Ken, I would definitely be interested in them.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 17, 2012)

Those same pedals were used on Indian bicycles with Raised Indian letters.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 17, 2012)

kunzog said:


> Those same pedals were used om Indian bicycles with Raised Indian letters.




Kunzog,  Now that raises the COOL FACTOR on them!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2012)

bentwoody66 said:


> I happen to know of a new old stock set that just turned up with Columbia blocks. Lets see if the owner of these joins this discussion.




Ken,    Please let the owner of those pedals know that I am interested in them.   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 18, 2012)

catfish said:


> Ken,    Please let the owner of those pedals know that I am interested in them.   Thanks,  Catfish




Ken,  I hope I get first dibs if he's interested in selling them as I said before Catfish jumped into this.  If they are NOS, I definitely need them for my 1930 Columbia build which is why I started this post.  

Catfish, I started this post looking for these or how to get repops then replied to Ken I would be interested in the NOS ones his friend has.  It is really not appreciated that you jumped into a thread I started trying to get them first.  Had you said I'd like the opportunity second if Gary does not want them, that would have been fine & I would not say a word about it but it appears you are just trying to jump in ahead of the person that started this thread.  Very much NOT APPRECIATED!!!!!!!

Thanks.  Gary


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Ken,  I hope I get first dibs if he's interested in selling them as I said before Catfish jumped into this.  If they are NOS, I definitely need them for my 1930 Columbia build which is why I started this post.
> 
> Catfish, I started this post looking for these or how to get repops then replied to Ken I would be interested in the NOS ones his friend has.  It is really not appreciated that you jumped into a thread I started trying to get them first.  Had you said I'd like the opportunity second if Gary does not want them, that would have been fine & I would not say a word about it but it appears you are just trying to jump in ahead of the person that started this thread.  Very much NOT APPRECIATED!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.  Gary




Gary,     Just so you know. The guy who had those pedals, sold them to me about three weeks ago. Long before you even posted.... And they were not Columbia script. They were Westfield. Also, I have a guy who repops the rubber parts for these Alum pedals. 

  Catfish


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 19, 2012)

Aluminum frames should be an easy clean, even with re-pop blocks they would be super cool!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 19, 2012)

catfish said:


> Gary,     Just so you know. The guy who had those pedals, sold them to me about three weeks ago. Long before you even posted.... And they were not Columbia script. They were Westfield. Also, I have a guy who repops the rubber parts for these Alum pedals.
> 
> Catfish




Catfish, No Problem then and I am sorry for jumping to a conclusion.  I do appreciate the explanation.  I'll PM you on the repops and that is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!! Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is what they look like. 

View attachment 61585


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 19, 2012)

bentwoody66 said:


> Aluminum frames should be an easy clean, even with re-pop blocks they would be super cool!!!




Ken, I agree on the repops & will be better since this will be a rider.  With originals I'd be taking them on & off.  Frames I have are actually in great shape & will shine up good.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2012)

kunzog said:


> Those same pedals were used on Indian bicycles with Raised Indian letters.




Indian ones had red rubber blocks. I have also seen or had, Columbia, Westfield, Rambler, and a few others I can't think of.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I was told that the patent date was 2 years earlier on the Westfields, Is that correct?


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2012)

bentwoody66 said:


> I think I was told that the patent date was 2 years earlier on the Westfields, Is that correct?




I have them listed in Columbia catalogs, just don't have them with me. I also have an article about them in an issue of American Bicycle and Motorcycle form 1922 I think.


----------

